# MySQL Datenbank starten



## cptnofuture (28. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Vermutlich wurde das hier schon tausendmal durchgekaut, aber aus den Threads die ich gelesen habe konnte ich mir keinen Reim machen. Daher meine Frage:

Ich hätte gerne eine lokale DB auf meiner Festplatte, habe dazu MySQL DB installiert und eingerichtet. Aus meinem Programm kriege ich auch Zugriff darauf, alles wunderbar. Aber: muss die DB immer laufen? Sprich in meinem Taskmanager auftauchen? Oder kann man auch aus dem Java Programm starten? Und ebenso wieder schliessen? Da ich alleine Zugriff darauf habe, macht es wenig Sinn, dass die DB (respektive mysld-nt.exe) immer läuft.

Entschuldigt, wenn es hier irgendwo schon mal stand, das Internet habe ich auch durchforstet und hab alles und nichts gefunden...

Vielen Dank,
cpt


----------



## Prismapanda (28. Mai 2008)

Das DBMS muss gestartet sein, wenn du darauf zugreifen willst 
Was hindert dich daran, den MySQL Server über den 'start' und 'stop' Parameter auf zu kontrollieren?
Einfach beim Start des Programmes 'mysqld-nt start' und beim Beenden analog...


----------



## tfa (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn du wirklich nur auf dem lokalen Rechner und von Java aus auf die DB zugreifen willst, ist eine Java-Datenbank  (JavaDB bzw. Apache Derby, HSQLDB, H2, ...) sicherlich praktischer als MySQL.


----------



## cptnofuture (28. Mai 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

@prismapanda: Wie kann ich denn die Parameter aus Java raus aufrufen? Ich könnte die DB sicherlich immer von Hand starten, aber direkt aus dem Programm wäre schöner...

@tfa: Es ist eigentlich nur ne kleine Übungsaufgabe, die ich mir selbst gestellt habe um mal eine kleine MySQL DB aufgesetzt zu haben. Vielleicht kommt die sogar später noch auf nen Server drauf, aber eher um es mal gemacht zu haben, als das das Programm das zwingend benötigt...

Danke,
cpt


----------



## Prismapanda (28. Mai 2008)

Grundsätzlich über exec


```
String[] cmd = {"pfad/zu/mysql/bin/myqld-nt.exe" , "start"};
Runtime.getRuntime().exec(cmd);
```


----------

